#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  Top 10 Big Data Tools For Data Analytics

## Bhavya

Data analytics is the way of inspecting, transforming, cleaning and modelling data. Through this process, we can gather useful information and get conclusions to support decision making. There are lots of big data tools are available in the market for data analysis.

Here are some of the best Big Data tools for data analytics

----------

